

I, For One, Welcome Our New Immigrants From Pivotal Tracker - dfischer
http://blog.kanbanpad.com/post/7892347841/welcome-pivotal-tracker-users

======
cuzic4n
I was really upset when I got that Pivotal Tracker email.. Glad to see a good
alternative that won't follow in the Pivotal Tracker path..

------
andrewvc
I love kbp, it's got such a simple mental model, and there's less room for
outdated backlogs. It kinda makes those untenable.

~~~
dfischer
Great to hear. Thank you! We're always looking for ways to improve the UX
while staying lean. Glad to hear you are enjoying it!

------
shwing
I like how kbp visualizes progress, a unique approach.

~~~
dfischer
"Visualization" is a big part of what I personally try to pour into the vision
of Kanbanpad. We have some cool things coming in to help visualize some more
things. Stay tuned!

